
On Port 80 - kostyk
https://medium.com/@maradydd/on-port-80-d8d6d3443d9a
======
programminggeek
Decentralized things tend not to work out real well outside of very niche
activities. They only work pretty well when there is very strong aggregation
in place.

Look at the most decentralized system we have - HTTP/HTML. It works because
aggregation systems like directories, search engines, forums, and social
networks make it easy to find websites.

Reddit's main value proposition is that it's a powerful niche aggregator of
links and forum based content. It's easy for most people to be involved in a
subreddit (niche forum). The UX is the protocol. The people are the value.

Decentralization or desegregation of reddit won't solve anything. If anything,
people are too lazy to move unless there is a BETTER protocol with more value.
So, whatever displaces reddit will have better UX and the people have to be
there. Otherwise, it's pretty much a failed concept like diaspora.

------
toast0
Of course everything is moving to http(s)/html. It's easier to get users to
use their browser than to get them to install something, and they can probably
connect; maybe port 6667 is blocked because IRC is dangerous, but port 80 and
443 are likely open.

